# shipping



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone advise me on the most cost effective way of shipping a three peice suite to abruzzo from england ??????


----------



## StradaVS (May 18, 2010)

iomtravellers said:


> Can anyone advise me on the most cost effective way of shipping a three peice suite to abruzzo from england ??????


I'm looking at doing a run from the Uk down to central italy in a few weeks in my new Extra long, Extra high Fiat Ducato (17 Cu metre load area), Once in Italy I would be looking to do a return trip a few days later. Its my own Van, i'm not tied to anybody. If you think I can help you, let me know. Mike.


----------



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

StradaVS said:


> I'm looking at doing a run from the Uk down to central italy in a few weeks in my new Extra long, Extra high Fiat Ducato (17 Cu metre load area), Once in Italy I would be looking to do a return trip a few days later. Its my own Van, i'm not tied to anybody. If you think I can help you, let me know. Mike.


Hi Mike many thanks for your reply I am looking to purchase the sofas from dfs it consists of one corner unit one 2 seater settee and a foot stool dependent on how soon we can get the goods and also exactly when you plan to do the trip maybe something could be arranged is there a dfs store near to your location ?perhaps I could arrange the goods to be delivered to that store .My sister will be in the house in Italy from the 28th of july will that be too late for you ?


----------

